# first bowl in a long time



## phinds (May 21, 2014)

Sadly for me, my bowls stopped selling during the downturn of 2008 and sales have never even come close to rebounding. I have so damned MANY of them sitting around the house in boxes that I decided I was going to have to choose among (1) go out and make a bunch of new friends and relatives to give them to (2) stop making them, or (3) make them and then use them for fuel for the barbecue.

I love making them but making new friends is hard enough and new relatives ... well, fugedaboudit! Number 3 didn't really appeal to me, so I chose #2 and haven't turned one in a couple of years. I was cleaning out a corner of the garage ("shop") this morning and ran across a blank that I made about 4 years ago and rough-turned a couple of years ago and decided to finish it.
Here it is with one coat of natural stain.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2014)

Very nice Paul ! Great combination of woods in there !


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2014)

Great segmenting. You haven't lost your touch on finish turning or finishing Paul. It is stunning.

Ray


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

You definitely haven't lost your touch! Beautiful!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2014)

Trying to think through that glue up boggles my mind 
Nice job Paul!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Seaba (May 21, 2014)

Great job Paul !
David


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Trying to think through that glue up boggles my mind
> Nice job Paul!


 
I gotta tell you, every now and then I'll look at the segmenting in one of my older bowls and think, now how the HELL did I ever DO that ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2014)

Very nice work, Paul!


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2014)

That's cool! 

Since you've abandoned #2, did you find new friends and relatives or are you gonna burn that beauty?


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's cool!
> 
> Since you've abandoned #2, did you find new friends and relatives or are you gonna burn that beauty?


 
I so enjoyed turning that one that I'm thinking about turning some more. I've sure got enough blanks sitting around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2014)

we're all friends and family here, Paul!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2014)

That is incredible looking. I agree with Scott, I'd never be able to glue that up, even if all the pieces were pre-cut and I had an instruction manual.

And, I'll be your friend!


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2014)

I had to come back and look at it again because the segmenting on that impresses me. It's not all just the same cuts. You can tell that all the angles are exactly what they should be, and the size of the pieces exactly as they should be. Just seeing the finished bowl, you can tell there was already a high level of attention to detail right from the beginning of prepping the wood to make the blank. Again, great work, Paul!

I'm just getting started in turning, and I doubt I'll ever try a segmented bowl, unless someone sends me an already glued up blank. I think that creating the blank would be a tremendous test of what little patience I have.

Paul, I'll join in with the above - we're all friends and family here!


----------



## phinds (May 23, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I had to come back and look at it again because the segmenting on that impresses me. It's not all just the same cuts. You can tell that all the angles are exactly what they should be, and the size of the pieces exactly as they should be. Just seeing the finished bowl, you can tell there was already a high level of attention to detail right from the beginning of prepping the wood to make the blank. Again, great work, Paul!
> 
> I'm just getting started in turning, and I doubt I'll ever try a segmented bowl, unless someone sends me an already glued up blank. I think that creating the blank would be a tremendous test of what little patience I have.
> 
> Paul, I'll join in with the above - we're all friends and family here!


 
Matt, if you want to pay the postage I'll send you some glued-up but not very good looking blanks for you to practice on. I'm also selling some better blanks at 3/$25 plus postage. I HATE to do it because they took so long to make, but I have so many that I know I'll never get around to turning them.

The segmenting, the way I do it is actually much EASIER than that done by most folks who make regular-pattern segmented bowls. The process is discussed on my bowl page.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2014)

phinds said:


> Matt, if you want to pay the postage I'll send you some glued-up but not very good looking blanks for you to practice on.



Paul, I would take you up on that offer, but only if it's ok if the blanks sit around in my shop for a little while so I can gain some experience in turning a non-segmented bowl first. (I still haven't turned my first bowl yet! But am hoping to soon.) PM me your paypal and what I owe you for shipping, and I'll give you my address. Thank you very much!

I've checked out your bowl page before, but can't remember if I've read the portion in which you explain how you do the segmenting. I'll definitely have to check that out later!


----------



## phinds (May 23, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Paul, I would take you up on that offer, but only if it's ok if the blanks sit around in my shop for a little while so I can gain some experience in turning a non-segmented bowl first. (I still haven't turned my first bowl yet! But am hoping to soon.) PM me your paypal and what I owe you for shipping, and I'll give you my address. Thank you very much!
> 
> I've checked out your bowl page before, but can't remember if I've read the portion in which you explain how you do the segmenting. I'll definitely have to check that out later!


 
No problem. I'll box them up this weekend and PM you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2014)

Matt, I haven't forgotten about this. I was busy getting stuff done before I had to go in for eye surgery, which I had yesterday and am recovering from very nicely ... hardly anything to recover FROM except that any surgery with anesthesia leaves you a bit weak for a day or two. I'll get on it THIS weekend. Probably. 

If you PM me your address, I can give you shipping costs. Did you want just some freebies or 3 good ones too?


----------



## Johnturner (May 30, 2014)

Paul
If any glued up blanks are still available I would be happy to buy 2-3.
Please recover fully from your surgery - I am in no hurry.
Thanks
John


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2014)

The surgery was pretty minor, all things considered and I'm confident I'll be out in shop and down in the basement tomorrow so I'll get some boxed up. You can have 3 good ones and 2 flawed ones (3 if I can get them in one box) for $25.


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2014)

phinds said:


> Matt, I haven't forgotten about this. I was busy getting stuff done before I had to go in for eye surgery, which I had yesterday and am recovering from very nicely ... hardly anything to recover FROM except that any surgery with anesthesia leaves you a bit weak for a day or two. I'll get on it THIS weekend. Probably.
> 
> If you PM me your address, I can give you shipping costs. Did you want just some freebies or 3 good ones too?



No worries Paul! Good to hear that your surgery went well! You sound like me too - I'm often a "I'll get to it when I get to it" type of person.

My wife's been on me a little bit recently about spending a lot, between some wood purchases and buying a lot of things to get my shop up and going. For the sake of my marriage, I better keep it to the freebies for now, with hopes of maybe being allowed to pick up a few good ones sometime down the road. (Plus I have my third trip to the dentist in 5 weeks on Monday. And this time they're going to want me to pay the bill for all the torture they've been inflicting on me...)

I'll get you a PM with my address.


----------



## Johnturner (May 30, 2014)

PM me your PP ID


----------



## CandCWoodTurning (Jun 8, 2014)

Paul
If you still have some of the better blanks I will take 3 of them.


----------

